# Cheese Press



## baileybunch

:help2

I need help deciding....
I've found the following cheese presses-or do you all have other suggestions?

Cheese press; 2-4 pounds, stainless steel w/pressure guage.This press is handcrafted to last a lifetime. With this press you can easily press a variety of delicious hard cheeses including Cheddar, Gouda, Parmesean, Monterey Jack. The stainless steel mold and drip tray sit on a hard wood base with rubber feet to protect your kitchen counter. Pressure is regulated with a stainless steel gauge measuring from 0 to 80 lbs. It is easy to use and makes a great addition to your cheese making kitchen. Comes assembled and ready to use. When ordering this press please make sure to give your street address for UPS delivery. This press includes: 1-Stainless Steel Mold for 2-4 pound cheeses, 2-Polypropylene Followers, 1-Stainless Steel Pressure Gauge, 1-Stainless Steel Separating Disc, 1-Stainless Steel Drip Tray and A BONUS of 5 FREE Cultures - C1, C101, C2, C201, C33 (a $29.95 value) $279.95
www.Cheesemaking.com

Two and Five (US) Gallon Milk Capacity
Cheese Press Package - $169.97 Includes shipping in the USA.
This press includes two sets of hoops and followers (plastic), will work when using either up to 2 gallons(7.5 liters) of milk or up to five gallons (19 liters) of milk. 
www.thecheesemaker.com

Hoeggers
stainless steel or plastic??
Hoegger's Deluxe Two Hoop Cheese Press: Our time-honored hardwood design, noted for quality and efficiency over the years by home cheesemakers everywhere. Solid-walled molds permit bottom drainage only, thus preventing unwanted "brittle" cheese. Perfect for making all varieties of hard cheese including cheddar, colby, swiss, parmesan and romano. Complete press includes all Stainless Steel hardware, hand finished, solid hardwood base, 2 sizes of hardwood followers, a hardwood crossbar, 2 sizes of molds in food grade plastic. Often imitated but never duplicated! Don't be fooled by look-alikes that don't ever compare in materials or workmanship. $79.95

Our time-honored hardwood design, noted for quality and efficiency over the years by home cheesemakers everywhere. Solid-walled molds permit bottom drainage only, thus preventing unwanted "brittle" cheese. Perfect for making all varieties of hard cheese including cheddar, colby, swiss, parmesan and romano. Complete press includes all Stainless Steel hardware, hand finished, solid hardwood base, 2 sizes of hardwood followers, a hardwood crossbar, 2 sizes of molds in your choice of either food grade plastic or extra heavy-gauge stainless steel. Often imitated but never duplicated! Don't be fooled by look-alikes that don't ever compare in materials or workmanship. $89.95

The CHEESYPRESS ®
Our press is designed for 2 gallon batches and includes a unique pressure regulator at less cost then the least expensive press we have seen without a regulator.
Knowing that pressure is key to making consistently fine cheeses, bricks and water buckets just are not reliable enough. Too much pressure and the cheese is too hard and dry. Not enough pressure and the cheese is too soft and subject to spoilage.
We quickly learned that wood products have no place in a cheese press. They absorb water, warp, expand and are impossible to keep sanitary. Our press is all plastic and stainless.
2 gallon w/psi reading $65
www.schmidling.com


----------



## buckrun

Sometimes you can find someone who will make you one! 
They are not very complex. We have the Hoegger model - wooden with 2 sizes of stainless tubes.
DO get the gauge- some come without and you can learn to guess the pressure but I always pressed out too much liquid if I could not look at a gauge and ended with dry crumbly cheese.
I like the idea of an all stainless unit for sanitation but I have not had any trouble that I could attribute to wood.
It bleaches and cleans up well enough.
Lee


----------



## Leo

I vote build it.  For $50 I made a nice sturdy press, up to 10lb wheels. I have a ss catch tray, & the follower is plastic, so the wood doesn't get wet. I have plans for the standard dutch press plans and victorian american-english style(which I prefer purely for aesthetics) just pm me if you need them. 
Megan


----------



## Sheryl

Well I can't help you out much. I can tell you my experience ha ha. I made my own cheese press several years ago from a patter I saw in a book. it had a bottom with feet, four dowl rods one at each corner, and another flat board the same size as the bottom board, that slid down over the dowl rods. I had a pice of 6" plastic drain or pvc drain pipe, it had lots of holes in it (which I since found out the holes in the side can make your cheese brittle). anyway I made my own follower. you put your pvc pipe on the board, put the cheese in, follower on top of that, then I put a jar on top of that (I didn't have a coffee can or anything else), put the other board on top of that, sliding it over the dowl rods. then you put your weights (I had bar bell type weights) on that, using whatever weight the press called for, 5 lbs, 8 lbs, whatever. It worked okay. I never felt like I got the pvc clean enough between cheeses.

Anyway, I haven't made cheese for a long time now. My dad just recently bought me the hoegger press. I got the one with the two different sizes of stainless steel, cause I didn't want the plastic again (I can use steel wool on the ss if I have to) makes me happy anyway. And he ordered the pressure gauge for me. I havent' had a chance to use it yet, but I think I am going to be much happier with it. We will see. But then again, I always like anything ss. my sink, milk pail, milk tote, cause I can scrub the heck outta it! :biggrin

I was surprised however at it's size. I expected (from the pictuer) this huge press thing. When it came, it was quite a bit smaller that what I expected. I looked at the box and told dd, this ain't big enough :/

But after I got it all out, and looked at the two ss hoops, I realized that they were the right size for a round of cheese. It doesn't take a huge amount size wise for the cheese to go into. Anyway. I think I am going to like it very much. We will see.

That's all I know. :yeahthat

Sheryl

_"Don't just wait for the light at the end of the tunnel....stride down thee and light the thing yourself!!_


----------



## baileybunch

Thanks for the responses. I think I may go with....??? Still not sure. :/


----------



## Sondra

fiasco farm has a pattern for making your own 
I have one I bought from Christine a couple years ago think it was from Hoaggers


----------

